# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  Apertura partita IVA e INPS gestione separata

## WildSoluzioni

Ho letto della possibilità di presentare il *modello AA9/10* per apertura partita IVA come *segnalatore di immobili per agenzie di mediazione immobiliare*. 
L'attività sarebbe quella di *procacciatore d'affari in campo immobiliare con esclusione delle attività riservate ai mediatori*. 
Dovrei richiedere la P.IVA senza passare per la Camera di Commercio e, soprattutto, cosa più importante, con la possibilità di *iscriversi alla gestione separata* (la gestione dei procacciatori d'affari in CCIAA è INPS Commercianti). 
Chi mi sa dire se è veramente possibile? *Qual è il codice Ateco compatibile con il modello AA9/10 e l'iscrizione all'INPS gestione separata?* 
Non vorrei trovarmi nella situazione in cui viene accettato il modello dall'AdE, ma non l'iscrizione in gestione separata dall'INPS o viceversa. 
La scelta del regime contabile sarà senz'altro quello dei "minimi". 
Grazie mille a chiunque in base alla sua esperienza mi sappia dire come ha affrontato un caso simile..... 
Ciao ciao  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

L'attività che vuoi svolgere rientra senz'altro tra quelle imprenditoriali, con conseguente impossibilità di iscriversi alla gestione separata Inps. 
ciao

----------


## WildSoluzioni

Grazie della risposta.
Francamente mi sono convinto anch'io di questo leggendo varie discussioni in giro, anche qui sul forum...  :Big Grin:  
Però parlando con questo mio amico mi è arrivata notizia che molte, se non tutte, le agenzie di intermediazione immobiliare utilizzano i procacciatori d'affari proprio per scavalcare certi controlli e requisiti che sono espressamente richiesti dalla Camera di Commercio (quale tra l'altro quello della lettera di incarico). 
Da qui i miei dubbi che nella prassi venga utilizzata la figura del procacciatore d'affari quale "lavoratore autonomo senza cassa"... (e quindi iscrizione in gestione separata) o meglio che ciò sia possibile utilizzando un codice Ateco "ad hoc" accettato sia dall'AdE che dall'INPS. 
Ciao ciao

----------


## mapellone

> Grazie della risposta.
> Francamente mi sono convinto anch'io di questo leggendo varie discussioni in giro, anche qui sul forum...  
> Però parlando con questo mio amico mi è arrivata notizia che molte, se non tutte, le agenzie di intermediazione immobiliare utilizzano i procacciatori d'affari proprio per scavalcare certi controlli e requisiti che sono espressamente richiesti dalla Camera di Commercio (quale tra l'altro quello della lettera di incarico). 
> Da qui i miei dubbi che nella prassi venga utilizzata la figura del procacciatore d'affari quale "lavoratore autonomo senza cassa"... (e quindi iscrizione in gestione separata) o meglio che ciò sia possibile utilizzando un codice Ateco "ad hoc" accettato sia dall'AdE che dall'INPS. 
> Ciao ciao

  Infatti l'attività è esercitabile e produce reddito di impresa. Tuttavia non potendoti iscrivere come intermediario in quanto privo dei requisiti (lettera di mandato) non puoi ne iscriverti alle gestione commercianti e come dice giustamente Sciuto nemmeno alla gestione separata. Vale a dire puoi esercitare ma senza copertura previdenziale.

----------


## WildSoluzioni

Prima lavorava con ritenuta d'acconto senza partita IVA.
Ora la sua agenzia gli ha chiesto espressamente che apra la partita IVA altrimenti... ciao!
Aprendo P.IVA non penso si possa by-passare l'iscrizione all'INPS.... sbaglio?   :Confused:  
Quindi gli risponderò che ha due possibilità:
- o facciamo una bella SCIA con ComUnica (con lettera di incarico) alla CCIAA con apertura di partita IVA e iscrizione INPS commercianti
- oppure si deve trovare un'altra agenzia...???  :Frown:

----------

